# Compass Navigating -- how many of you would like too see a thread on this?



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

IMO, this is so necessary to prepping that it should be at the top of everyone's list. Let me set the stage: We have an EMP event and all electronics go by-by. That includes cellphones (and their compasses), GPSs, automobile transportation, etc. You have to get home from a long distance away. Let's say the distance is 60 miles. Let's also say that you are going to totally avoid the road systems for fear of bad hombres. So, how are you going to accomplish this WITHOUT the aid of a compass? 

In recent months, I have been viewing some excellent videos online on learning the basics and then the advanced training for navigating, compass work, deciphering topo maps, etc., etc. 
I will be willing to create a thread on this topic and post all the videos, but if there is not much interest here, I don't want to waste my time. I've done a search here for all the past posts on this topic, and quite frankly there is not a lot. 

So, I have a poll started here (hopefully, if I have set it up right). Please participate so that I will get some idea of the interest. Let me warn you, if you follow through watching all the videos, it will take a couple of hours. However, you won't have to do it all at once, and as I remember, none of the videos exceed 15 mins.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I vote yes on the thread. Can't do the poll from my phone for some reason so consider this a yes vote.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes I would enjoy that. 
There were some people talking about it who were military but they never finished it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

IMHO no need for a poll, post a thread, if it takes off great, if not then no.

I am a diver, compass navigation is something I do a lot.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This would be good for the lurkers also. Lots of people just read the threads without ever joining the forum.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

All day long! I have lost the skills I learned in the Boy Scouts and R.O.T.C.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

As is already evident, there is a lot of interest in pursuing this topic. So I have already begun putting a long post together. Will take the rest of the day at a minimum. I don't need to see anymore poll results, but unfortunately, I am not able to turn the poll off. Or even to delete this thread. LOL


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I would love to see this. The last time I did any compass navigation it was dark and 30 feet under water.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, OK. Haven't done any bushwacking in a while. I could use a refresher.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> As is already evident, there is a lot of interest in pursuing this topic. So I have already begun putting a long post together. Will take the rest of the day at a minimum. I don't need to see anymore poll results, but unfortunately, I am not able to turn the poll off. Or even to delete this thread. LOL


If you could include some videos, that would be great. Doesn't necessarily have to be you. I've never used a compass, it's one of my big weaknesses.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I wish I could view videos...:roll:


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

tks said:


> If you could include some videos, that would be great.





BagLady said:


> I wish I could view videos...:roll:


As I said in my OP ......... *"In recent months, I have been viewing some excellent videos online on learning the basics and then the advanced training for navigating, compass work, deciphering topo maps, etc., etc. 
I will be willing to create a thread on this topic and post all the videos"*

This thing is going to be chock full of videos, charts, explanations, and even a neat power point presentation.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry I missed that part. I'm slightly medicine head today, I took 2 benadryl last night and can't shake it off today. Ugh.


----------

